# Java Fern's Water Flow?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i've been reading online some people say java ferns prefer faster water flow and some say not so much. i want to get one for my 2g fluval spec tank but the flow is close to none because im not using the standard water pump but this one hiding in the back wall where the sponge usually is instead










so will java fern die off from having very low water flow?
i think the stock lights from the spec is good enough but any comments regarding that is welcome as well!

pics of where the filter is located.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Two people I know have had trouble with that particular filter not working properly.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have java fern in 2 of my tanks running sponge filters, there is hardly any flow from the sponge filters but the java fern still grows, as long as there is nutrients in the water the java will be fine.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

good times. thanks chris.

ya ive heard complaints of that filter but mainly about the current being ridiculously strong, had it for almost a year and seems fine so far. thanks for the warning though.


----------

